# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Vrijen om zwanger te worden,hoe? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Hoe vrijen om zwanger te worden?* 

Of de vrijhouding een invloed heeft op de zwangerschapskans, is niet helemaal duidelijk. 
Vaak wordt de zogenaamde *missionarishouding* (waarbij de vrouw op haar rug ligt met de benen opgetrokken en de man bovenop haar ligt, met de hoofden aan dezelfde kant) aanbevolen omdat de penis hierbij het dichtst bij de baarmoeder komt. Ook *op zijn hondjes* (waarbij de vrouw voorovergebogen zit en de man langs achter penetreert) zou een aanrader zijn voor wie zwanger wil worden. 
Minder geschikte standjes zijn die waarbij de vrouw bovenaan zit, of zittend of rechtstaand vrijen. 

De man moet zorgen dat hij de penis tijdens de zaadlozing zo diep mogelijk in de vagina houdt, zodat er zo min mogelijk zaad wegdrupt. Na het terugtrekken van zijn penis, kan de man de schaamlippen van de vrouw zacht samendrukken om zoveel mogelijk zaad binnen te houden.
Na het orgasme van de man blijf u best nog even op de rug liggen, eventueel met een kussen onder de billen om het bekken naar achter te laten kantelen, zodat zwaartekracht het sperma kan helpen de weg naar de eileider te vinden.
Bij zowel mannen als vrouwen zou opwinding de kans op bevruchting vergroten. 
Hoe langer de man wordt opgewonden vóór de zaadlozing, hoe beter de kwaliteit van het zaad is. Vrouwen worden door opwinding vochtiger, wat de penetratie gemakkelijker en prettiger maakt. Ook zorgt het vocht voor betere voortbeweging van het zaad. Een orgasme van de vrouw zou de kans op zwangerschap verhogen door de samentrekkingen die ermee gepaard gaan. 

Om de kans dat de eicel bevrucht wordt te vergroten, wordt het gebruik van douches of glijmiddelen direct voor de gemeenschap afgeraden. Het nemen van een douche of bad tijdens of vlak na de geslachtsgemeenschap kan de kans op bevruchting verkleinen. Met het wassen van de vagina wacht u best tot enkele uren na de geslachtsdaad.

Panikeer niet te snel als u niet meteen zwanger bent. Wanneer er na een jaar nog geen zwangerschap is opgetreden, is dat een goed moment om naar de huisarts te gaan. Dat geldt ook voor vrouwen boven de 35 die na een halfjaar actief proberen nog niet zwanger zijn.

(bron: gezondheid.be)

----------

